# Got my Tax No...(woohoo) What is my next step please?



## saffron_gin

Hello,

I applied to the local CPAM a few weeks ago and today got what I thought was just my Secu number...but on reading it further, it says it is the 'attestation de la qualite d'assure'...is that it? Am I now enrolled in CPAM or do I have to do other further things?

Thanks,


----------



## bhamham

I think you have your social security number. Is it formatted like in this graphic?









Qu'est-ce que le numéro de Sécurité sociale (NIR) ?


Les assurés disposent d’un numéro d’identification - Numéro d'Inscription au Répertoire (NIR). Généralement, on l'appelle le numéro de Sécurité sociale.




secu-jeunes.fr




.

Are there instructions on how to apply for your carte vitale? Do you have an Attestation de droits a I'assurance rnaladie? Some CPAM offices do it differently and you may get another notice with instructions later.

It's not your tax number, though.


----------



## saffron_gin

No...no instructions, just in small print to sign up in ameli and create mon epace there...


the letter was the 'attestation de la qualite d'assure' - not sure what that means...

Let me check the number and get back to you

(too hot and have melted off the sofa just now)


----------



## EuroTrash

In context it just means someting like "confirmation of your status as covered by health insurance".
It looks like you have just answered your own question. The next step is go to ameli and create your espace.


----------



## saffron_gin

bhamham said:


> I think you have your social security number. Is it formatted like in this graphic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que le numéro de Sécurité sociale (NIR) ?
> 
> 
> Les assurés disposent d’un numéro d’identification - Numéro d'Inscription au Répertoire (NIR). Généralement, on l'appelle le numéro de Sécurité sociale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secu-jeunes.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are there instructions on how to apply for your carte vitale? Do you have an Attestation de droits a I'assurance rnaladie? Some CPAM offices do it differently and you may get another notice with instructions later.
> 
> It's not your tax number, though.


yes the number conforms to that graphic - at least the first 5 that can be verified, + the 99 for non-french nationals...


----------



## saffron_gin

EuroTrash said:


> In context it just means someting like "confirmation of your status as covered by health insurance".
> It looks like you have just answered your own question. The next step is go to ameli and create your espace.


The ameli step according to letter was more an invitation if I wanted to simplify my 'demarches de santé'....was more keen to make sure I do the next _neccessary_ step...like maybe applying for CV ? Which as bhambham suggested might yet arrive in another mail...?


----------



## EuroTrash

I believe you can request a carte vitale from your espace ameli..


----------



## saffron_gin

EuroTrash said:


> I believe you can request a carte vitale from your espace ameli..


Brill Thanks!


----------



## bhamham

saffron_gin said:


> The ameli step according to letter was more an invitation if I wanted to simplify my 'demarches de santé'....was more keen to make sure I do the next _neccessary_ step...like maybe applying for CV ? Which as bhambham suggested might yet arrive in another mail...?


Yes, I got another notice a couple of weeks later instructing me on how to get my CV. Telling me to go to one of the photo booths and do it online or send a pic by mail. I had a spare pic so did it by mail. Took a couple of weeks and I got my CV. But you may be able to do it after you set up your my space on ameli.

Edit: ET beat me to it.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hold onto a copy of any document that includes the word "attestation" in the title. If it's what it seems to say it is, then you can use it (or a copy of it) as "proof" that you are duly enrolled in CPAM while you are waiting to get your CV. 

Applying for your CV will require that you send in a standard i.d. photo of yourself. If you need to get one taken, use one of the photo booths that transmits your photo to the administration. I'm told you can then just link up whatever application you're making to that standard photo rather than having to scan things if you're applying online. Have used that same photo for multiple documents and i.d.s.


----------



## mbsfrance

How long do you have to wait after arrival in the country to apply for CPAM?


----------



## saffron_gin

Bevdeforges said:


> Hold onto a copy of any document that includes the word "attestation" in the title. If it's what it seems to say it is, then you can use it (or a copy of it) as "proof" that you are duly enrolled in CPAM while you are waiting to get your CV.
> 
> Applying for your CV will require that you send in a standard i.d. photo of yourself. If you need to get one taken, use one of the photo booths that transmits your photo to the administration. I'm told you can then just link up whatever application you're making to that standard photo rather than having to scan things if you're applying online. Have used that same photo for multiple documents and i.d.s.


Hah that was my next question...recently took one of those electronic link photos for ANTS application...so I might be able to send the same link from that last photo? thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

mbsfrance said:


> How long do you have to wait after arrival in the country to apply for CPAM?


In general it's 3 months - however I see from prior posts that you're on a spouse visa and your wife is working here in France. There is a way to register with CPAM on your wife's registration - as soon as her work-related registration is set up (and she should be able to put you on her work based mutuelle, though she'll have to pay for you through payroll-deduction). 

Once she has her Ameli account set up, she can find information on getting you enrolled in CPAM on the Ameli site.


----------



## JayBee1

Bevdeforges said:


> Hold onto a copy of any document that includes the word "attestation" in the title. If it's what it seems to say it is, then you can use it (or a copy of it) as "proof" that you are duly enrolled in CPAM while you are waiting to get your CV.
> 
> Applying for your CV will require that you send in a standard i.d. photo of yourself. If you need to get one taken, use one of the photo booths that transmits your photo to the administration. I'm told you can then just link up whatever application you're making to that standard photo rather than having to scan things if you're applying online. Have used that same photo for multiple documents and i.d.s.


FYI. We downloaded the Amalie app and took our pictures with our phones and that was that. As well as the ID they needed that showed a picture, like our passports. 2 weeks later, the cards arrived. No need to go to a photobooth for this it seems.


----------



## Crabtree

I think you are confusing your tax number and your Social Security number-they are two different things


----------

